# Oaklys Glamor Shot



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I swear, Oakly has to be one of the happiest dogs I've ever seen! He's always having so much fun! 

His ears straight up crack me up! 

Looks ready to me!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Show ring, no. Happiness ring, absolutely!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well he's ready for the ring most of us are going to be competing in shortly "who's the wettest and the muddiest" I'd say he's off to a good start!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, this is one funny pic! With those stand up ears looks like there might be some shepherd mixed in! Okay, just kidding Oakly. You always look fabulous!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> Haha, this is one funny pic! With those stand up ears looks like there might be some shepherd mixed in! Okay, just kidding Oakly. You always look fabulous!


They way his eyes are bugging out and his ears standing on end I think he looks like he was just goosed. : : :


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd definately come see him in a show....  Love those ears!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

You get some great pictures......I love this one...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL ... Oakly the Rabbit! Too cute!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

hey he looks like Jack the other Day...a rabbitt lol...good pictures


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW---he got REALLY wet from that one little bottle of water at his feet!!! He's got the front end shaking right and the ass end shaking left---and the ears had no where to go but straight up!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Hell yes! He has my vote! If charisma and Golden attitude are categories...the Oakman wins PAWS DOWN! You're a lucky guy Rob! You have quite a special boy.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Look at that shine of the fur... and the twinkle in his eye... of course he's ready for the show ring!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Show ring or...............*

Show ring or ..........................................bathtub ring?

Either way--he's a winner in my book!  

SJ


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Oakly always looks great, he would probably do well in a show ring.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> I swear, Oakly has to be one of the happiest dogs I've ever seen! He's always having so much fun!
> Looks ready to me!


Looks to me like he lives in one of the most beautiful places on earth. That might account for his happiness. Beautiful doggie!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a new breed!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, Rob....it's his Easter bunny impersonation....The Cadbury bunny would be impressed...now can you get him to say "bok, bok"?


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, he's BIS in my case - Oakly is known to having such fun.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

This had me laughing so hard!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That sure is a cute picture of him. I love his ears sticking straight up. He'd definitely get my vote.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

There's no doubt about it.....Oakly is ready for anything and everything...he is full of that Golden spirit!!


----------

